# TPF August Photo Challenge: Space--WINNER



## sm4him

The winner of the August Challenge: "Space" contest: @FITBMX for "Just the Hills." Congratulations!!

1. Just The Hills


----------



## FITBMX

Thanks! I forgot to check this thread!


----------



## snowbear

Congratulations!


----------



## jovince3000

gratz~!


----------



## tirediron

Well done!


----------



## limr

Nice!


----------



## FITBMX

limr said:


> Nice!





snowbear said:


> Congratulations!





jovince3000 said:


> gratz~!





tirediron said:


> Well done!



Thanks everyone! I only wish more people would have entered photos, I love a nice big set!


----------



## limr

FITBMX said:


> Thanks everyone! I only wish more people would have entered photos, *I love a nice big set!*



*snicker* 

(Sorry, I'm suddenly 12 years old  )


----------



## sm4him

FITBMX said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jovince3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gratz~!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I only wish more people would have entered photos, I love a nice big set!
Click to expand...


AND speaking of which--There are just about two weeks left to enter THIS MONTH's challenge contest!!  Don't tell yourself you're "going" to do it--that way lies disaster, trust me!--just go take a picture and enter. Do it today and beat the rush!!


----------



## FITBMX

limr said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I only wish more people would have entered photos, *I love a nice big set!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snicker*
> 
> (Sorry, I'm suddenly 12 years old  )
Click to expand...


Really???


----------



## FITBMX

sm4him said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jovince3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gratz~!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I only wish more people would have entered photos, I love a nice big set!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND speaking of which--There are just about two weeks left to enter THIS MONTH's challenge contest!!  Don't tell yourself you're "going" to do it--that way lies disaster, trust me!--just go take a picture and enter. Do it today and beat the rush!!
Click to expand...


30+ wind yesterday, today and most of this week. So I will get it done this weekend.


----------



## sm4him

FITBMX said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jovince3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gratz~!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I only wish more people would have entered photos, I love a nice big set!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND speaking of which--There are just about two weeks left to enter THIS MONTH's challenge contest!!  Don't tell yourself you're "going" to do it--that way lies disaster, trust me!--just go take a picture and enter. Do it today and beat the rush!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30+ wind yesterday, today and most of this week. So I will get it done this weekend.
Click to expand...


And for the record, that was a collective "you"--Y'ALL!  EVERYONE, go take a photo for this month's challenge!


----------



## snowbear

Well, OK.  If you insist.


----------

